# My new pet.



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Pond and garden full of them. All of half an inch long.
Can`t stop the huskies playing with them

Dave p


----------



## MrsW (Feb 8, 2009)

Our daughter has them in her garden and also in her house at the moment. Tiny but can be a nuisance when in the wrong place!


----------



## Sprinta (Sep 15, 2010)

must be a ribbit-ing experience :lol: 


does this mean you have a toad on the MH? :lol:


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

:lol: nope, just lots of holes where husky has tried to dig the frogs out. :? She now waits for it to rain. Goes and lays on the lawn and pulls the worms up.



Dave p


----------



## 4maddogs (May 4, 2010)

One of my springers likes to fish them out of the pond one by one....or even 2 by 2! he rarely hurts them and I think he thinks he is saving them....err well at least he doesn't like their taste.


----------

